# SL-2, SL-3, S-Works, it's confusing



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

OK, well, we all are new to this sometime. I have a Roubaix Expert, and there are numerous models in the Roubaix line. Then there's all these fancy other models. How does one know the differences and the advantages for different types of riders? What does this all mean and how they fit into the different models?

Sorry to bore those that already know all this. Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> OK, well, we all are new to this sometime. I have a Roubaix Expert, and there are numerous models in the Roubaix line. Then there's all these fancy other models. How does one know the differences and the advantages for different types of riders? What does this all mean and how they fit into the different models?
> 
> Sorry to bore those that already know all this. Thanks.


For clarification, are you asking (for example) how I'd know a Tarmac offers advantages over a Roubaix, given my type/ style of riding?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

No, my post said nothing about comparing different bike lines (roubaix or tarmac), but rather variations on the same line (different types of Roubaix).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> No, my post said nothing about comparing different bike lines (roubaix or tarmac), but rather variations on the same line (different types of Roubaix).


This isn't what your first post stated. In it, you stated _"...there are numerous models in the Roubaix line. *Then there's all these fancy other models*..."_which, to my way of thinking, brought in other model lines.

Confusing..


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The specs of the various levels are listed on the Specialized website and in the catalog you can get from a Specialized dealer. If after reviewing the specs you need some help understanding the terminology or want opinions of the significance of some of the differences, ask specific questions here or at the dealership.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, it can be confusing. I was trying my darndest to figure out why there was an SL3 expert vs an S-Works, but I won’t go there. Let’s just say, marketing, lines, money, etc….

From the top down IMHO - S-works –well let’s say it’s the mac-daddy. Top of the line. 11r carbon. In the Specialized line, you don’t go higher – at least for now. Componentry this is your Red, Dura Ace lines (and they are on other bikes but this is their rightful home). 

The SL3 is a step down, it has 10r carbon. So it isn’t as stiff or light as the S-Works. For mere mortals, I wouldn’t feel the difference, but it is a step down. There is a Pro and Expert model. You really will need to check them out online, but it appears the frames are similar (check the BB and geometry) and the biggest difference is the components throughout the bike.

And then there is the SL2 and this is where you have 8r carbon. The lower the carbon number the more compliant the frame is, as well as more weight. As you step down in frames you step down in components (groupos, wheels, handlebars, etc.) and this is true with the lower frames. The bikes get heavier and are more durable (this is my thinking).

This is a novice’s opinion and ideas, and there is so much more that can be discussed, but do go to the Specialized site and dig around. I did a spreadsheet to determine what I wanted a while ago and it helped….

BTW, sweet tele!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

There's little or no info on the Specialized site that clearly tells the differences. The only diffs I see are the 'R' rating which denotes the fiber density and lightness of the frame. 9R, 10R, and 11R are what I found. So, what's a SL3 to a S-Works if the geometries are the same and only the frames are stiffer or lighter?

My Roubaix Expert is a 9R. The SL2 is a heavier frame (so slighty), and the SL3 lighter (so slightly). There's no SL designation on my frame. Sure is logical! I don't think these tiny differences will be noticed by most normal non-competitive cyclists.

Most of you probably think I'm making too much of this, and I probably am. Still, this forum is loaded with threads about SL-3's and S-Works bikes. I'm just trying to understand what y'all are talking about.


----------

